# Effectual Calling 2



## Irishcat922 (Aug 21, 2004)

Chapter X
Of Effectual Calling

3. Elect infants, dying in infancy, are regenerated, and saved by Christ, through the Spirit, who works when, and where, and how He pleases: so also are all other elect persons who are incapable of being outwardly called by the ministry of the Word.

Act 4:12 Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


The last part of this section says all other elect persons who are incapable of being outwardly called by the ministry of the Word. 

Is this primarily speaking about mentally and emotionally handicapped people?

Surely this is not any reference to those in haethen lands who supposedly have some sort of revelation? I heard a man on T.V. ,guess which station, telling stories about Islamic people who have had visions of Jesus telling them to believe in him. Or something to that effect. 
What do you think, If there is any truth to those claims, would that fall under this part of the confession?


----------

